
Ask HN: Anyone using jenkinsfile for ci? - karma_daemon
Jenkins has had a version controlled pipeline setup for a while, but googling around yields fairly few results that arent just basic tutorials. Dev mindshare seems pretty low. Is anyone using &#x2F; recommending jenkinsfile for ci over the mainstream gitlab&#x2F;circle&#x2F;travis etc?
======
gstour
If you can clarify some things, I'm happy to give it a shot. 1) What language
is your project 2) After it builds, do you want to store a copy of the build
anywhere? 3) Do you want to use any particular system for deploying the build
to the servers?

